# pulling in the dreaded snag



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

went to buckeye yesterday after work as usual and on a side note I will be living there very soon on the lake my house is going into closing and I will be closing on the new home the same day!!
very windy and started with not much luck 1 ey17 to May be 18 inches long move to bluegrasser spot and started casting in a little bit I hooked into a snag you know the snags nobody  onces to get a hold of pulled straight back with my braided line and it started to come in turned out to be the best snag I ever got out of the lake


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

This was one of the few times I've ever seen someone leave Buckeye lake in the green lure wise lol.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

What?!?! I'm sorry but I have no idea what you just tried to say.You pulled a HUMAN out of a lake?


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> What?!?! I'm sorry but I have no idea what you just tried to say.You pulled a HUMAN out of a lake?


Does my picture help


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually,yes! It changed the entire post!


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Great catch? Lol


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Cajun, you're absolutely correct there is a human body inside that ball of lures and sinkers cSI is now investigating it your a trip


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't change "man" to snag and then get smart.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

turned out to be 22 lures CSI still looking for the body


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

1basshunter said:


> turned out to be 22 lures CSI still looking for the body


I knew that 65lb braid would come in handy for you


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

. Without all the line.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

BassBoss said:


> . Without all the line.


Nice haul.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

BassBoss said:


>


Wow! Nice catch Rob!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That's insane. You sure have had some strange catches out of Buckeye this year.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Wow!!!  That is freaking awesome. I've had a couple of those instances with 2 or 3 lures, but that is a nice jackpot you pulled.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

At least 2 of them are mine great score bass hunter


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> That's insane. You sure have had some strange catches out of Buckeye this year.


thank you, the imaginary human body that I caught in that snag CSI believes if need be what was left over from the imaginary alligator but the verdict is still not in yet!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

polebender said:


> Merry Christmas!


That is outstanding! I have about 3 spots that i would love to pull something like that in.. Half of the lures would probably be mine. That is amazing though. Ive never seen anything like that!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice catch of lures thank goodness none of them are mine.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice... Hopefully they clean up for you!!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Bucks4life said:


> Very nice... Hopefully they clean up for you!!!


actually not bad probably end up with 7 of them that will just need some hooks the others I will paint and then put new hooks on


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I ended up catching up on a lemon pearl 2.75 big Joshy I wonder if that is a qualifier for him on his bragging board ?!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

1basshunter said:


> actually not bad probably end up with 7 of them that will just need some hooks the others I will paint and then put new hooks on


We expect reports on what the resurrected lures catch!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I pulled in a similar rats nest from a spillway early this year but it was mostly rusted jig heads. You definitely caught yourself a few dollars worth of lures there. Congrats!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

so is that one a luck-e-strike rick clunn stx or a megabass110? theres a couple other jerks i dont recognize from the pic


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

That's the biggest line-snag I've personally ever seen, and I've brang in some monsters . Great job on getting it out!. My personal best ball of 40lb cat line netted me 3 rogues 3 shad raps, a Husky Jerk or too, and a whole bunch of jig heads.

Heard some crazy stories about guys bringing in snagged casnets below O'Shay that were drapped with all kinds of lures. My buddy said it more or less look like a Christmas tree on Christmas Eve 

(Ex) Protip: If you do happen to tie into a nasty line snag slowly real the snag as tight as you can, then lower your rod to waist level and aim it right up a snag. Now phisically lock up the spool (spinning) with your hand, then, pulling straight back, bounce the rod rhythmically. Eventually the line should pull out of the snag and/or break. Make sure you keep the your line fairly tight at all times. I get out of three quarters of all line snags using this technique, way more effective than the old snap and twist.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> went to buckeye yesterday after work as usual and on a side note I will be living there very soon on the lake my house is going into closing and I will be closing on the new home the same day!!
> very windy and started with not much luck 1 ey17 to May be 18 inches long move to bluegrasser spot and started casting in a little bit I hooked into a snag you know the snags nobody  onces to get a hold of pulled straight back with my braided line and it started to come in turned out to be the best snag I ever got out of the lake


Hey Rob. I want my lures back. Snuff


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

snuff1 said:


> Hey Rob. I want my lures back. Snuff


P.S. You can keep the sinkers. Snuff


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

I pulled a mess in at indian that had 15 vibes and a mess if jigheads in it


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> Hey Rob. I want my lures back. Snuff


Snuff, I know if anybody would keep casting and losing their lures it would be you lol and thank you for letting me keep your sinkers


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

that isa prett sweet catch!! I would rather get that than an F/O eye hahahah.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a way better catch than all the recent pictures on here of saugeye the same size as the lures


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, man, you caught a tackle box!!!!!! Nice job!!!!! A bonus for sure


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Best part of all this. I was with him and one of the lures I'm absolutely positive was mine. (I could provide a receipt)  and he wouldn't give it back. Judge Judy here I come! Actually if I recall he saw me lose it even. The olive shad rapala crank from the bargain bin at Buckeye Outdoors. Hmmm.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

BassBoss said:


> Best part of all this. I was with him and one of the lures I'm absolutely positive was mine. (I could provide a receipt)  and he wouldn't give it back. Judge Judy here I come! Actually if I recall he saw me lose it even. The olive shad rapala crank from the bargain bin at Buckeye Outdoors. Hmmm.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Judge Judy, I'm sure she would rule against Rob, plus punitive damages, alienation of a lure ... ED lol. Your in deep trouble Rob!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

kayakmac said:


> Judge Judy, I'm sure she would rule against Rob, plus punitive damages, alienation of a lure ... ED lol. Your in deep trouble Rob!


that may be so mark, I am willing to cut it in half and give him half that way its a 50 50 deal and I will even let him keep his receipt I think that's fair


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> that may be so mark, I am willing to cut it in half and give him half that way its a 50 50 deal and I will even let him keep his receipt I think that's fair


Wowwwww!!!!!!!!! Is that a vintage Heddon Tadpolly or River Runt that you found in the mess? You don't see the very often!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert Robarge (Jul 18, 2017)

BassBoss said:


> This was one of the few times I've ever seen someone leave Buckeye lake in the green lure wise lol.


I put my waiters on about the time you had caught all them lures with a lure retriever at night when no one was around I took hundreds of lures out of that water


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

That is a total haul!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Robert Robarge said:


> I put my waiters on about the time you had caught all them lures with a lure retriever at night when no one was around I took hundreds of lures out of that water


Yes but I didn't have to get into the water


----------

